# a small amount of the honey Ive extracted so far



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Click on the link below for pictures of a small amount of honey I have gotten so far. I put some of the comb in a 8 x 14 baking dish and set the oven to about 170 degrees until the wax melted really good then I set it out and let the wax harden but still warm. I then remove some wax out of a corner and poured the honey through a strainer and through a pair of pantyhose(unused of course) then I poured it into jars. I am expecting about 5 -10 times this amount of honey.
http://oregonsparkie.tripod.com/


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

sparkie, this link brings me to a page about hiving a swarm... cool pics though!


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

justgojumpit said:


> sparkie, this link brings me to a page about hiving a swarm... cool pics though!



Sorry about that. The picture is at the botton of those pictures. I just kinda add on to the pictures. 
..oooopppssss... dont know what happened to the picture. Ill go put it back on again


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

cool... it's really dark!


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

It looks dark but when you hold it up to a store bought jar of honey its not as dark. Spoke with a local beekeeper here today and it probably came from russian olive trees. It has a good robust flavor


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

heating your honey to that temp will darken it also. Next time just press it out and heat the wax you will be suprised at how different it tastes when not heated.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

This was a wild (feral) hive there was brood mixed with the honey. I wasnt sure how to get the honey out(since I dont have a radial extractor). I guess I could press it out if I had the stuff to do it with. Melting the wax was the simplist way for me right now. 

Can wait until Im setup with the equipment to do it right. Thanks for the tip about honey darkening after it is heated


----------

